# Audi A4 TDI advert - huge twisty cube



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

Big glass twisty cube...







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVQKrxSOx7Q


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2010)

Is this how they assemble their cars at the factory?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Is this how they assemble their cars at the factory?



Of course!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Is this how they assemble their cars at the factory?
> ...



And when they get parity the car gets shipped to the UK


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2010)

We've seen this before....


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

Logan said:


> We've seen this before....



Good for you buddy - this is for those who haven't


----------



## Mastersonian (Jan 2, 2010)

msemtd said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > We've seen this before....
> ...



He means on the forum...buddy.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Yes, I gathered that...


----------



## Mastersonian (Jan 2, 2010)

msemtd said:


> Mastersonian said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



Than what is the point of posting it again? It would be like announcing the big bang theory again. (Okay, different scale, but I think you get my point.)


----------



## JL58 (Jan 2, 2010)

What's the big bang theory?


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 2, 2010)

JL58 said:


> Where the hell is Belize?



Good question.


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

msemtd said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Genius. And happy birthday for tomorrow!!


----------



## JL58 (Jan 2, 2010)

If you want to quote me, please do so accurately 
Belize is a lovely country, unknown to most people. It's access from most airlines leaves a lot to be desired though...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 2, 2010)

They should have sanded the corners, edges, and lubricated with Jig-A-Loo. Would've made for a much better car.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 2, 2010)

I know this with the A3.

It would be cool to have such a cube - everytime you solve it, you get a new Audi A4!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> They should have sanded the corners, edges, and lubricated with Jig-A-Loo. Would've made for a much better car.



Or just get a Type-C...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 3, 2010)

Noice.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Is this how they assemble their cars at the factory?



Yeah, absolutely. How else are you supposed to assemble a car?


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Is this how they assemble their cars at the factory?
> ...



Looks like I;m getting a job with Audi, then


----------

